# progress springs/swaybar or tien



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello
my next mod should be my suspension, since it is worn out. my two choises are the basic damper kit from tien for $890, or use the spec-v struts, progress springs and rear sway bar for about $150 less.

i do not race, but love the stiff suspension feeling. it's my daily driver. what do you recommend. my budget is tight, since i need to get cams next.

thanks. p.s., i have b15 sentra 2.0


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

if i were you, id go with tein


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

tein


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Tein, i have their springs, awesome ride and feels way more safer and better control.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Tein, i have their springs, awesome ride and feels way more safer and better control. *


^^^^^^- Me too, I would go with the Basic Damper TEIN..


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

just saw somewhere pppl selling the Tein basics for $712 for almost all the cars. They didnt have prices for the sentra but im sure it would be similar. Thats $150 less than you figured.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with everyone here. Your ride quality and handling will be better with the Teins, and you will be able to adjust your ride heights. I 've seen a B15 with Progress springs, and they will make your wheel gaps uneven between front and back (bigger gap in front). Good luck man.


----------

